

Join the Tetuan startup school this fall - abarrera
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2009/07/join-tetuan-startup-school-this-fall.html

======
edw519
What a cool idea. Somewhere between "build something in a weekend" and a 3 to
6 month incubator or accelerator. This may be ideal for someone who has too
much to do in a weekend but isn't ready for a longer commitment. I hope they
give public updates about the results. I'd love to see what comes out of this.

~~~
abarrera
We will! Hopefully the teams will post their advances on the blog, so that
everyone can see them :) Let's see how it works out, as it's the first edition
and we're still working on it :)

Thanks for the comment! Nice to see people like the idea :D

------
lacker
Sort of odd to write this post in English, submit it to Hacker News, but only
mention in paragraph 9 that this program is only for Spanish speakers who can
come to Madrid for 6 weeks.

~~~
abarrera
Well, the program isn't only for Spanish and the idea is to eventually give it
in English. The problem is that we know that not that many English-only
speakers will come along the first time. Nevertheless it depends a lot on the
initial teams. If they don't mind we could gladly give it in English. On the
other hand, classes won't be extremely complex to grasp, even in Spanish ;)

------
b0k0n0n
This is great, but unfortunately not possible because I'll be enrolled in
classes. Are there any similar programs during either the winter or summer
breaks?

~~~
abarrera
We are thinking about it. It depends on how this program evolves. If the first
edition gets some traction we'll definitely think about doing a summer session
next year too.

